# Windows 8 Apps not working



## Bogmat (Jun 12, 2012)

Im sure those of you that have seen this issue before the first thing is said is: your resolution has to be above 1024x768 and your UAC has to be on.

unforchate for me this isnt the issue. my apps just stopped working for no reason, i had a buddy that had a simlier issue which was his video drivers crashing but he reverted to an earlier driver build and all was good. myself i dont have that issue and whats got me stumped and HOPEING somone here has hurd of this or sameish issue.
my screen resolution is 1920x1080 my second monitor is 1280x1024 and my uac is on so the COMMON issue with Windows 8 apps dont apply here.

Does ANYONE have any feedback with this?


----------



## buzza24 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,

I haven't had the issue myself personally, but I did find this Microsoft forum post that details the same issue and offers a solutions. It seems that the fix it to perform a PC Refresh.

Problem with the applications - Microsoft Answers

Let us know how you go.


----------



## Bogmat (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for that, its the same info i have found out, although the only thing i havnt tried is this 'refresh' im a little reluctant to do so. as it states it doesnt touch your files, fair enough.
But its a clean install in the background, would this effect my programs?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this will tell you more Refresh and reset your PC - Building Windows 8 - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------

